# Plus Size V-Necks



## BWill429 (Feb 15, 2016)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening

I'm a sizable guy and I know plenty of other sizable fellas. I was wondering if there is a place that sells 5X, 6X, 7X and possibly 8X v-neck t-shirts or any t-shirts above 6X. 

Thank You


----------

